# Starbucks Barista.



## Jackotom (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi, i recently was given a Starbucks Barista coffee machine.

when i try to prime the machine it makes a noise but no water comes through. Also the steamer blows steam through but water does not come through.

the water container is full and no kinks in the pipe and the filter is clean.

anyone any idea what could be wrong.

thanks dave.


----------



## caffeinefixbob (Apr 10, 2016)

what machine is it? most likely a blockage! If its a traditional machine the injector in the head is a good place to start if the solenoid is activating.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it may want a descale. most machines you would put something like kettle descaler or a small dose of citric acid into the water reservoir with water. Let it come to temp. Switch it on in the hope the boiler pulls some of the liquid through. Leave it for 20 mins or so and hopefully the descaled will move the blockage and the water start to flow. If it does,repeat it, then empty the water reservoir, clean it and flush a lot, maybe 2 to 3 litres clean water through. Test the water. Rub it between finger and thumb and if it feels viscous, pull more through. Then djrawsome off and taste it since you are going to be drinking it in coffee!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

These are made by Saeco, The problem is probably the spring and valve in the brew head. If the descaling from previous post does not clear it you will need to remove the shower screen and the valve behind it. Drain the machine and turn it upside down. Use a "stubby" philips screwdriver to remove screen screw (take care not to damage screw head or you will have major problems) With screen removed undo the slotted screw head to access the spring and valve (a small coin can be used as a screwdriver if you do not have a wide tipped screwdriver.

Clean or replace the valve ( check in recess for scale / debris)) reassemble and try machine. Also check P/F is not clogged with coffee oil/ grounds.


----------

